# Communicatoins link failure



## Guest (18. Jun 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte Zugriff auf eine Datenbank herstellen, die ich bei freesql.org erstellt hab.
Mein Code lautet:

```
import java.sql.*;

public class jdbctest
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{

        try {
            // The newInstance() call is a work around for some
            // broken Java implementations

            Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
        } catch (Exception ex) {
                System.out.println("Driver");
        }

		
		try
		{
	
	
	Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://www.freesql.org:3306/sirxysdb", "sirxy", "bimbambum");
	
//	Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
		
		}
		catch (SQLException e)
		{
			System.out.println(e.getMessage() + " fehler");
		}
	}
}
```
Aber ich bekomme jedesmal den Fehler:
Communications link failure. Last packet sent to the server was 0ms ago.

AHH was kann ich machen? ich erhalte den gleichen fehler, wenn ich auf meine lokale Datenbank auf localhost zugreifen möchte.
Bitte helft mir!


----------



## maki (18. Jun 2008)

Such doch mal, das Problem kommt hier spätestens ca. alle 1,5 Tage.


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2008)

ich glaub ich habe im gegensatz zu dir gesucht, denn wo gibt es einen post zu meinem thema? höchstens was ähnliches aber meinen fehler gibt es nicht


----------



## maki (18. Jun 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich glaub ich habe im gegensatz zu dir gesucht, denn wo gibt es einen post zu meinem thema? höchstens was ähnliches aber meinen fehler gibt es nicht


Vollkommener Quatsch, speziell dieses UNterforum (Db Programmierung) besteht aus fast nix anderem als diesem Problem, die Leute haben anscheinend keine Lust die MySQL Doku zu lesen 

Suche doch mal nach "Communications link failure".
Du hast übrigens einen Rechtschreibfehler in deiner Überschrift, sicherlich lag es daran...


----------



## Gast (20. Jun 2008)

so ich habe jetzt das ganze forum durchsucht nach Communications link failure und 1. gibt es nur sehr wenige posts die mein problem ansprechen und 2. habe ich in KEINEM eine vernünftige antwort gefunden. Vielen Dank maki


----------



## maki (20. Jun 2008)

47 Threads nennst du wenig?

Hast du den 1. Thread (ausser deinem) der Suchergebnisse schon gelesen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=69854&highlight=communications+link+failure

Und?
Bekommst du eine Verbindung mit Telnet?
Akzeptiert der MySQL Server Verbindungen von ausserhalb mit Passwort, d.h. hast du die Berechtigungen richtig gesetzt?
Schon  die MySQL Doku gelesen? 

Was hast du denn bereits probiert von den Vorschlägen?


----------



## Guest (21. Jun 2008)

okay, telnet geht nicht: verbindung fehlgeschlagen. mit anderen externen programmen kann ich eine verbindung herstellen nur halt mit java nicht, die berechtigungen müssten richtig gesetzt sein und die datei hosts.deny finde ich auch nicht


----------



## maki (21. Jun 2008)

> okay, telnet geht nicht: verbindung fehlgeschlagen.  mit anderen externen programmen kann ich eine verbindung herstellen nur halt mit java nicht, die berechtigungen müssten richtig gesetzt sein


Wenn telnet nicht geht, hat das nix mit Java oder sonstigem zu tun.
Wenn telnet nicht geht, geht sonst auch nix.

Wie sieht denn deine Berechtigungstabelle aus?


----------



## tuxedo (25. Jun 2008)

Die Berechtigungstabelle ist irrelevant wenn schon Telnet keine Socketverbindung zu stande bringt. 

Tippe auf nen Tippfehler bei hostnamen und/oder Portnummer des Servers.

Aber viel eher wird's daran liegen dass der Host "down" ist:

http://dnstools.com/?lookup=on&wwwh...all=on&target=www.freesql.org&submit=Get+Info

Zumindest ist jetzt im moment dieses Posts keinerlei Verbindung möglich.

- Alex

P.S. Wenn du eine Hómepage hast die MySQL anbeitet, kannst du auch jPMdbc benutzen (siehe meine Signatur). Viele kostenlose MySQL-Dienste die Port 3306 freigeben sind sehr unzuverlässig (zumindest hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht).


----------

